# Giant Journey Pt 2



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

July 8th 2021
Decided to make a second journal for my second pair.
We are doing a beautiful blue butterfly halfmoon male giant and a fullmoon candy nemo female giant.
I just released them rogether a few minutes ago and previously had the female floating in the tank in a breeding box for about 24hrs before releasing.
I kept her separated longer because strangely the male hasn’t made a bubble nest. I know that sometimes they don’t until the female is released or spawning so we will see. Keeping a close eye on them for now to see if they’re safe to leave together overnight 😊

























__
http://instagr.am/p/CRFxMJUhjxL/

For my first journal about my first pair of giants click here


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Woke up this morning and noticed a few eggs laying at the bottom of the tank. It took me a while to find the male but he was hiding from the female... and I understand why...
His fins are absolutely shredded.
It looks so bad... meanwhile the female doesn’t look damaged at all.
I’m going to take them out and see if the eggs given are fertile before trying again. I also want to give the male time to heal.


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

-


----------



## bettadreams869 (May 1, 2021)

Tara18 said:


> Woke up this morning and noticed a few eggs laying at the bottom of the tank. It took me a while to find the male but he was hiding from the female... and I understand why...
> His fins are absolutely shredded.
> It looks so bad... meanwhile the female doesn’t look damaged at all.
> I’m going to take them out and see if the eggs given are fertile before trying again. I also want to give the male time to heal.


awww, I'm sorry it didn't go so well
the offspring is gonna look so pretty!


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Have a disappointing update for everyone. My male just passed away. I think he had dropsy or something similar. I just don’t get what I keep doing wrong... everything runs smoothly until just all of a sudden out of nowhere one gets sick and dies... he was completely fine yesterday and today he suddenly didn’t look good. I took him out to do a 100 percent water change and by the time I was done he had passed away.
It’s so disappointing... and I never even got any babies from him 😞💔

I’m not too sure what I’m going to do now. I still have the female so I’m not sure if I’m going to try to get another male or just give up...


----------



## bettadreams869 (May 1, 2021)

Tara18 said:


> Have a disappointing update for everyone. My male just passed away. I think he had dropsy or something similar. I just don’t get what I keep doing wrong... everything runs smoothly until just all of a sudden out of nowhere one gets sick and dies... he was completely fine yesterday and today he suddenly didn’t look good. I took him out to do a 100 percent water change and by the time I was done he had passed away.
> It’s so disappointing... and I never even got any babies from him 😞💔
> 
> I’m not too sure what I’m going to do now. I still have the female so I’m not sure if I’m going to try to get another male or just give up...


I'm really sorry ):
you can do whatever you choose, whether it's giving up, or to keep trying. You're new to breeding, I've heard a few breeding stories from professional breeders that had the same thing happen, or something similar, to what happened to you, but now, 1+ years later, they have the most beautiful offspring/babies and are making so much money (not that money really matters, unless it does). I wouldn't give up now 🙃


----------

